# sump filtration



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

I have a 150 gallon tank with a 30 gallon sump. I was originally going to convert the sump to a wet/dry but I know someone selling and eheim 2080 and an 2229 wet/dry. I'm probably going to buy the both. now what would be the best thing to do with the sump I was going to put some crushed coral in it and also some extra media. what would be the best way to add mechanical filtration to it. also if you have any other suggestions of how else to use a sump please advise.

Thanks Gus


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd be tempted to just grow some plants in it to help with nitrates. Let the detritus settle in the sump to feed the plants. Sort of like a 'natural' aquarium, but in the sump. See the Walstad Method.


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks,
I actually have a 6 gallo refugium next to it that I plan to use as a veggie filter.

Gus


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd ditch the 6 gal and divide the 30 into a 20 gal fuge, media chamber and pump well. A six gal veggie filter will not make much difference on a well stocked 150 gal tank when you have the option for a 30 gal sump with the added bennies of increased water capacity and place to add equiptment. YMMV


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

you need at least 10% of the main tank volume in the sump for a vegie filter to help.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

gusto said:


> any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Fry holding.."time out" for the naughty bully, or recovery for the bullied..bag of bio media for an instant cycled emergency tank


----------



## batcountry421 (Jul 2, 2009)

Make an algae filter: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180385, and then add some bags of bio media in the bottom.


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

yeah, I will maybe convert that section about 15 to 20 gallons to a veggie filter and maybe put crush coral gravel in my 6 gallon refugium.

Thanks Gus


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

oops almost forgot, would if be good to throw carbon in there, because I also have a dual phosban/carbon reactor that I thought I could use for carbon.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

no your plants will need the stuff teh carbon filter will take out. also it will need phosphate to grow. you only need those if you have a tons of algae from live rock in sw tanks. they help prevent algae blooms.

not really needed in a fw tank. you will have some algae bloom in the first couple months but once it gets established and is running on a refugium it should be fine.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

what is the difference between a wet dry and a sump??? i have one made with floss bio balls and sponges.. pics please..


----------



## star rider (Mar 20, 2006)

IMO
a sump is the collection vessel for the water..(Usually a low space)

Wet/dry is the bio filter you place in a sump.


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Here is my sump only, I purchased a eheim 2229 so I decided not to convert this to a wet/dry.


----------

